# out for a spin and photo shoot ,



## leo healy (Oct 27, 2017)

this is a small few pics of my ,bsa, bike on a little trip out side the city to get a few pics of some maze plants that resemble corn plants for a model diorama i intend building in the near future , another addiction ,.
to the right of the pics there is a small stone bridge witch i will get a few pics of in the near future , this bridge was on the main route from the the powder mills to the city where the powder and ammo was loaded to boats distended  to other colonies,.
  The bridge in question was blown up several times by the irish republican army to prevent consignments getting to the docks ,.

   A Gentleman from the local area told me that when the IRA were going to blow the bridge they informed his family that the bridge was going to be blown at a set time, so they could open there windows , and be at the back of there house.


----------



## kreika (Oct 27, 2017)

Could you post any pics of your diorama’s?


----------



## leo healy (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi Kreika 
  Sorry for the late reply ,will try to show some a me dios ,
   The main pics are a on going dio of the battle for Berlin will try to put a link to the progress on our own site ,
 Last pic is wat i could make from me photo shoot to make some corn Stockes .


----------



## kreika (Nov 16, 2017)

leo healy said:


> Hi Kreika
> Sorry for the late reply ,will try to show some a me dios ,
> The main pics are a on going dio of the battle for Berlin will try to put a link to the progress on our own site ,
> Last pic is wat i could make from me photo shoot to make some corn Stockes .
> ...





Very cool!


----------



## leo healy (Nov 16, 2017)

http://irishscalemodeller.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=1184&hilit=vw8243+berlin+dio. 
   this is a link to the work in progress of me Berlin dio.all this is in 1/35 sale,


----------



## kreika (Nov 18, 2017)

I still have a diorama I built in the early 80’s. Hope you like it.


----------

